# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  إيقاف أفضل لاعبات المسابقة الثلاثية في الصين لتعاطيها المنشطات

## ساقي العطاشا

إيقاف أفضل لاعبات المسابقة الثلاثية في الصين لتعاطيها المنشطات11 أكتوبر 2007:
DPA ©
ذكرت وسائل الاعلام الصينية اليوم الخميس أن أبرز لاعبات الصين في المسابقة الثلاثية تم إيقافها عن المشاركة في المسابقات الرياضية لمدة عامين بعد أن ثبت تعاطيها المنشطات مما يعني عدم مشاركتها في دورة الالعاب الاولمبية 2008 ببكين.


وجاء تحليل عينة اللاعبة وانج هونجني /24 عاما/ إيجابيا حيث كشف التحليل عن وجود عقار تيستوستيرون المنشط في العينة.


وذكرت صحيفة "تشاينا ديلي" الصينية أن ذلك يستوجب إيقافها عامين من قبل الاتحاد الدولي للثلاثي.


وقال مسئولو الرياضة في الصين إن النتيجة تأتي لعينة أخذت من اللاعبة في 24 آب/أغسطس الماضي خارج نطاق المسابقات.


ونقلت الصحيفة عن وانج جيانجو مدير الاتحاد الصيني للثلاثي قوله تعليقا على إيقاف وانج "إيقافها لن يربك استعدادنا لاولمبياد بكين.


وذكرت الصحيفة أن وانج هونجني لم تبد أي اعتراض على نتيجة فحص العينة بعدما جاءت نتيجة العينة الثانية إيجابية أيضا كما تخلت عن حقها في المثول أمام المسئولين للادلاء بأقوالها.


واحتلت وانج المركز الاربعين في المسابقة خلال أولمبياد 2004 بأثينا لكنها كانت تمثل أحد اللاعبين واللاعبات الذين تعتمد عليهم الصين في المسابقة الثلاثية بأولمبياد بكين خاصة بعد فوزها بذهبية المسابقة في دورة الالعاب الاسيوية التي جرت في العاصمة القطرية الدوحة العام الماضي.


وذكرت اللجنة الاولمبية الصينية أنها أجرت أكثر من تسعة آلاف كشف عن المنشطات في العام الماضي وتعتز زيادة العدد إلى عشرة آلاف اختبار في العام الحالي.


ولكن بعض مسئولي الرياضة الدوليين أعربوا عن مخاوفهم من ألا يكون هذا العدد كافيا في الصين صاحبة أكبر تعداد سكاني في العالم.


وتعتزم اللجنة الاولمبية الدولية إجراء 4500 كشف عن المنشطات خلال أولمبياد 2008 بدلا من 3600 كشف في أولمبياد 2004 بأثينا.


وأكد ريتشارد باوند رئيس الوكالة العالمية لمكافحة المنشطات في وقت سابق من العام الحالي على المسئولين الصينيين بضرورة بذل مزيد من الجهود في إطار مكافحة بيع المنشطات التي تصنع في الصين وتباع عبر الانترنت.


وأصبحت وانج هونجني ثاني لاعبة صينية بارزة تتعرض للايقاف منذ نهاية أولمبياد 2004 بأثينا وذلك بعد ثبوت تعاطي مواطنتها العداءة صن ينجي للمنشات خلال مشاركتها في دورة الالعاب الصينية عام 2005 .


واكتشف مسئولو الرياضة في الصين أيضا تعاطي جماعي للمنشطات بين طلاب مدرسة رياضية في مقاطعة لياونينج بشمال شرق البلاد العام الماضي.

----------

